# a product about coat



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

Lokum time to time shed a lot coat ...Everyday I groom her but vet said that she changes her coat from motherhood..I search product through net and found one which isnt in turkey names Nutri Vet Healty Coat tablets do you have any idea about that brand if its good I will make bring here Istanbul 

by the way I think it isnt forbidden to talk about brand...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Lokum said:


> by the way I think it isnt forbidden to talk about brand...


Yes, you can use name brands if you have a question. As long as you're not trying to sell the product, using the name brand is perfectly fine.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Yes, you can use name brands if you have a question. As long as you're not trying to sell the product, using the name brand is perfectly fine.


really a good brand??because there is no one here I can ask to...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm not too familiar with the product myself. Hopefully someone else has experience with it, and can give you the information you need.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I give Salmon Oil Pills to my dogs to reduce shedding, and they work GREAT! I give them three/day........all at one time though. But both of my dogs are over 90lbs. For 50-90lbs (approx), I'd give two a day, for under 50lbs I'd give one a day. They are farily inexpensive too, and you can pick them up at any drug store/pharmacy/ or store that sells vitamins and such. It costs me 11.99 for 200 pills. I give them to the dogs in cut up pieces of hot dogs.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

yes Lokum also has fish oil tablets my mom bought from pharmacy too.But I didnt know the calculate of weight One day she has the other day she doasnt vet said so... and here we have kg-gr-..vs how do you calculate kg to lbs


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

http://annica.in-cyberspace.net/en/lbs_kg.html

ok I found


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

May I recommend this:
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=VITAPET0700

I give it to my dogs and cat. It is very good for them and their coats. If you can't find it in Turkey I am sure they will ship it to you.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Just remember when giving fish oil you have to give Vitamin E along with it. Because fish oil depletes vitamin E in the body.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

luv4gsds said:


> Just remember when giving fish oil you have to give Vitamin E along with it. Because fish oil depletes vitamin E in the body.


honestly I am not sure about the tablets cuz my mom bought it but it includes
Omega-6 fatty acids when I go home I will ask mom thnx for warning but vet only told my mom to have that tablets...I didnt know that thnx anyway


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

here the prospectus is iin my hand and ingredient includes vitamin E 

I think it is enough do you agree?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

How much Vit E? What is the name of the fish oil called?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This is the product she is referring to.
http://nutri-vet.com/pc-27-7-healthy-coat-liver-chewables.aspx


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

OH! gottcha. I thought they were speaking about fish oil. NUTRI-VET Healthy Coat is almost like Pet-Tabs which is a daily vitamin-mineral supplement.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

luv4gsds said:


> How much Vit E? What is the name of the fish oil called?



she takes MArin Cap....It is written like that I think but I will tell (when I look at too) which medicine brand...


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

luv4gsds said:


> OH! gottcha. I thought they were speaking about fish oil. NUTRI-VET Healthy Coat is almost like Pet-Tabs which is a daily vitamin-mineral supplement.


so it doesnt have anything special about sheddind??


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope. Nothing special about shedding.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

luv4gsds said:


> How much Vit E? What is the name of the fish oil called?


I remember 1 mg Vit.E including


----------

